# Multi Bootloaders



## MN12BIRD (Jun 12, 2009)

Okay so here is the deal I was running XP and Ubuntu UE 2.1 on my hard drive.  

Originally I installed XP first and then Ubuntu so I had the GRUB bootloader with options for XP or Ubuntu on bootup. 

I just installed Windows 7 on what was my XP partition and now of course GRUB is gone.  

I'm a total newb when it comes to bootloaders, multi booting and all this stuff.  

I'm hoping there is a program like GRUB this is stupid easy to use (like perhaps run from Windows) that can fix me back up again.  My Linux OS and swap partitions are still in tact and I would like to use them again!

Thanks in advance for any help.  I'm hoping there is an easy fix without having to reinstall Ubuntu again.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 12, 2009)

you need to reconfigure grub. there are several guides around the net that can help you with that.

if it were windows and windows you just put in the dvd of the newest OS then do startup repair.


----------



## vbx (Jun 15, 2009)

http://wubi-installer.org/

Remove the ubuntu partition and install wubi via win7 desktop. 

This will create a multi-boot loader.

I'm currently running xp, win7 and ubuntu on my laptop.  All shows up under 1 boot loading screen.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 18, 2009)

Fedora has a repair option on their installation disc.  Surely Ubuntu has it too.  It should re-install grub.


----------



## xfire (Jun 19, 2009)

Get super grub disc. It has an option to repair.
http://www.supergrubdisk.org/


----------

